# Oh-Be-Joyful Creek- Gunnison, CO



## ctenidae (Jun 23, 2010)

Uber-excited, heading out tomorrow to do this loop with my brothers over a couple of days. Google Earth is just too cool.

http://bbs.keyhole.com/ubb/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1343107&#Post1343107


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 29, 2010)

I know it's not northeast, but it was still a great trek. Had we known some parts were as gnarly as they were, we might have picked a different route. But, we didn't, so we did it.

http://picasaweb.google.com/alex.rogers/ColoradoTrip?feat=directlink


----------



## Mildcat (Jun 29, 2010)

All that snow and you didn't bring your skis. :-(


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 30, 2010)

Mildcat said:


> All that snow and you didn't bring your skis. :-(



It was great spring corn, but not very skiable. I did, for about 0.0024 seconds, wish I had my skis, then I took another step and realized my pack was already heavy enough.


----------



## Mildcat (Jun 30, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> It was great spring corn, but not very skiable. I did, for about 0.0024 seconds, wish I had my skis, then I took another step and realized my pack was already heavy enough.



Is there any place out there you can rent a pack mule? :idea:


----------



## snoseek (Jul 5, 2010)

Really nice country through there. I've really not explored too much other that quick little excursions going to T-Ride. Also Montrose is a cool little town in a non-touristy kind of way.


----------



## bigbog (Jul 8, 2010)

Beautiful stuff/country *CT*.  Man..just checked out your pics for 1st time...there's nothing like altitude, undeveloped land, and clear water.  Pics of the West get me reaching for my OC-1 and ski gear all at the same time....


----------

